# Выбор раскладки левой выборки (C/B)



## Andrew T. (25 Июл 2022)

Здравствуйте, коллеги!

После многих лет игры на готовом аккордеоне решил освоить выборку и, соответсвенно, купить новый инструмент. Аккордеон буду заказывать новый, определился почти со всем, кроме системы в левой руке. Собственно, варианта два:
1. Европейская С-система.
2. Русская В - инвертированный В-гриф (звукоряд начинается снизу).

Для себя я определил следующие преимущества каждой из систем:
Русская система:
1. Её знает мой педагог, соответсвенно, ей легче будет обучать меня технике и приёмам игры.
2. Много методической и нотной литературы (с готовой аппликатурой), написанной именно под эту раскладку.
Европейская система:
Единственным преимуществом для себя я вижу то, что инструмент будет легче продать в Европе (где я и живу). Хотя, это сомнительное преимущество, так как не собираюсь продавать инструмент лет 10 минимум.

Обучаться буду с нуля и не имею никаких предпочтений на данный момент. Но всегда стараюсь максимально глубоко исследовать вопрос, поэтому прошу поделиться вашим опытом. Возможно, у вас есть мысли по поводу преимуществ той или иной системы. Почему инвертированный В-гриф так популярен, какие преимущества в игре он дает? И наоборот, какие преимущества С-системы вы видите?

Спасибо!


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (25 Июл 2022)

Так это элементарно. Получается примерно как на пианино движения кистью. То есть чем ниже звук, тем левее на пианино и ниже на баяне. То есть левая клавиатура как продолжение правой.


----------



## Andrew T. (25 Июл 2022)

Ремонт Ноутбуков написал(а):


> Так это элементарно. Получается примерно как на пианино движения кистью. То есть чем ниже звук, тем левее на пианино и ниже на баяне. То есть левая клавиатура как продолжение правой.


А ведь правда! Так просто и ответ на поверхности лежал, а я даже не думал в эту сторону) Спасибо!


----------



## vev (25 Июл 2022)

Andrew T., 

был в схожей ситуации и выбрал то, что наиболее распространено в наших краях, то есть B. Если баянисту желательно иметь одинаковую раскладку в обеих руках, то аккордеонистам совершенно фиолетово, какую раскладку осваивать. Можно рассматривать, как предлагает Ремонт Ноутбуков, ф-но. А можно рассмотреть одинаковое направление при повышении/понижении в правой и левой руке. С одной стороны - преподаватель и масса материала, а с другой - рынок. Выбор не так-то прост.... 
Есть еще вариант - Роланд. Взять попробовать обе раскладки, а дальше выбирать


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (25 Июл 2022)

Ну и на готовой клавиатуре всё таки фа внизу, а си вверху. Поэтому перевёрнутый гриф В ощущается более естественным для привычным к стандартной готовой. В общем плюсы есть и у той и у другой. Дальше вопрос привычки и традиций.


----------



## kep (25 Июл 2022)

А есть еще система Кравцова - и для правой и для левой руки. Выжившие после обучения мамой клянутся, что она лучшая 
Система Кравцова


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (26 Июл 2022)

kep, Музыканты, да и люди вообще, очень ретроградны. Поэтому лучшее обычно проигрывает привычному и массовому. Как обычно для разной музыки удобнее разные раскладки. Уж если на то пошло, то стандартная клавиатура пианино самая неудобная из всех. Была попытка сделать пианино с клавой типа баянной многорядной. (Клавиатура Янко). Играть удобно, причём такие вещи, что на стандартной не сыграть, так как не хватит растяжки пальцев. Но не взлетело. Ибо ТРАДИЦИЯ НЕЗЫБЛЕМА, как этюды Черни в обучении.


----------



## kep (26 Июл 2022)

Ремонт Ноутбуков написал(а):


> Ибо ТРАДИЦИЯ НЕЗЫБЛЕМА, как этюды Черни в обучении.


У традиции той девичья фамилия маркетинг - и зависит она от того, что преподаватель умеет. То есть, раскладка - соревнование музыкальных школ. Самый раскрученный (и долгоживущий) учитель выигрывает.


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (26 Июл 2022)

kep написал(а):


> и зависит она от того, что преподаватель умеет


Таки да. Ибо где взять преподавателей эсперанто в огромных количествах, когда все вокруг учат английский... С лингвистической точки зрения английский язык весьма неудобен, хотя конечно есть и более чудесатые языки. Эсперанто гораздо проще, логичнее и интуивно понятнее, ввиду описательного принципа словообразования. И как нейтральный язык международного общения был бы гораздо эффективнее. Но исторически сложилось так как сложилось. И английский язык это тоже товар, который успешно продаётся. Любой неудачник с Оклахомщины, прихавший к "туземцам" может успешно открывать курсы "с носителем языка", за неплохие деньги. В общем сложно менять уже сложившуюся систему, к которой большинство привыкло. Даже несмотря на очевидные недостатки имеющейся системы и преимущества новой.


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (26 Июл 2022)

В пользу русской раскладки ещё аргумент, что и на пианино и на готовом басу кнопку баса привычно нажимать мизинцем или безымянным, а аккорд указательным и средним и они выше по тону и выше по раскладке.


----------



## Andrew T. (26 Июл 2022)

kep написал(а):


> А есть еще система Кравцова - и для правой и для левой руки. Выжившие после обучения мамой клянутся, что она лучшая
> Система Кравцова


Да, но я слишком стар и ленив, чтобы переучиваться, а то бы уже давно с клавиш на кнопки перешел 
В левой еще есть квинтовая выборка (здесь в одной из тем обсуждали), но у меня не тот уровень, чтобы самостоятельно это изучить 
Ремонт Ноутбуков, vev, 
Спасибо за ответы! Хорошая идея попробовать разные варианты на Роланде, обязательно сделаю, если получится.


----------



## kep (27 Июл 2022)

Andrew T. написал(а):


> Да, но я слишком стар и ленив, чтобы переучиваться, а то бы уже давно с клавиш на кнопки перешел


Специально для ленивых клавишников:


----------



## globus (27 Июл 2022)

А как он называется? На первом плане, с клавишами для левой, чёрный?


----------



## kep (27 Июл 2022)

А хрен его знает. В серию не пошел, опытный экземпляр.


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (27 Июл 2022)

Потому как играть на нём невозможно. Левая рука согнута под 90 градусов и большой палец практически не функционален. Только компактные кнопки позволяют что-то изобразить левой без перелома запястья. А здесь просто задевать соседние ряды будешь ладонью.


----------



## vyachek (27 Июл 2022)

Ремонт Ноутбуков написал(а):


> Так это элементарно. Получается примерно как на пианино движения кистью. То есть чем ниже звук, тем левее на пианино и ниже на баяне. То есть левая клавиатура как продолжение правой.


Кто-то вот так реализовал эту идею.


----------



## Andrew T. (27 Июл 2022)

kep написал(а):


> Специально для ленивых клавишников:
> Посмотреть вложение 12828


Я, кажись, видел этого уродца в музее в Кастельфидардо. Не оттуда фотография?


----------



## vev (27 Июл 2022)

Andrew T., 
И мне вспоминается, что видел там такое чЮдо


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (27 Июл 2022)

vyachek написал(а):


> Кто-то вот так реализовал эту идею.


Кстати зачётный синтезатор и реально на нём играть удобнее тем кто умеет.


----------



## kep (27 Июл 2022)

Ремонт Ноутбуков написал(а):


> Кстати зачётный синтезатор и реально на нём играть удобнее тем кто умеет.


Ну, есть такая модель с аутентичными клавиатурами:
 The Ketron SD8 Chromatic Keyboard


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (28 Июл 2022)

kep, Да неудобно играть на таком левой. Угол кисти неподходящий.


----------



## kep (28 Июл 2022)

Ремонт Ноутбуков написал(а):


> kep, Да неудобно играть на таком левой. Угол кисти неподходящий.


Мне всегда казалось, что для левой клавиатуры угол неудобен во всех инструментах (кроме, может быть, бандонеона). В идеале, угол скоса клавиатуры должен быть регулируемым, но ограничением является положение басового ремня. Но что-то около 45 градусов мне видится близким к оптимуму - тогда не перегибается кисть и можно использовать большой палец. На Кравцовских аккордеонах пол-шага сделано в этом направлении - два крайних ряда заглублены.


----------



## vev (28 Июл 2022)

kep, 

а что тебе мешает использовать большой палец? Периодически им пользуюсь на обычной горке


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (29 Июл 2022)

Я только месяца три, как пытаюсь использовать ряд У, тыкая в него большим пальцем. Не очень удобно. Ну может сказывается, что я отродясь большим пальцем левой не пользовался никогда, кроме спуска воздуха из меха. А у меня вообще все кнопки вровень на левой.


----------



## kep (29 Июл 2022)

vev написал(а):


> kep,
> 
> а что тебе мешает использовать большой палец? Периодически им пользуюсь на обычной горке


То, что основание пальца лежит за углом от клавиатуры. Да еще этим основанием ты корпус толкаешь на сжатие.


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (29 Июл 2022)

kep, вот и у меня лучше попадания в ряд У при сжиме получаются.


----------



## gerborisov (29 Июл 2022)

Модернизация нужна в левой. Нанотехнологии. Например, вместо ремня применить бегущий по штанге вверх вниз, захват для предплечья (по типу наручников). И конечно, скошенная клавиатура.


----------



## kep (29 Июл 2022)

gerborisov написал(а):


> Нанотехнологии


Это надо применять к игрокам.


----------



## gerborisov (29 Июл 2022)

Тоже Ваша правда. Вот как неудобно играть скрипачам левой рукой, однако ничего столько веков тащат


----------



## kep (29 Июл 2022)

gerborisov написал(а):


> Тоже Ваша правда. Вот как неудобно играть скрипачам левой рукой, однако ничего столько веков тащат


----------



## vyachek (13 Авг 2022)

Andrew T. написал(а):


> Да, но я слишком стар и ленив, чтобы переучиваться, а то бы уже давно с клавиш на кнопки перешел


Есть компромиссный вариант


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (20 Авг 2022)

kep написал(а):


> Ну, есть такая модель с аутентичными клавиатурами:
> The Ketron SD8 Chromatic Keyboard


Русско-народная баянистка и певунья француженка Маришка во на каком играет.





Наш человек!


----------



## vyachek (21 Авг 2022)

Аппликатура супер! Полностью позиционная. Ни одного перехода на первую позицию. Типично для европейцев. Возможно С - раскладка. А вот в левой вовсе для нас непривычно. Во- первых не на тех рядах играет, получается, что у инструмента три ряда басов и три ряда аккордов без уменьшенного, далее - бас берет четвертым пальцем, мажор третьим, а минор вторым, вышестоящий бас - вторым пальцем. Впрочем музыка Паницкого от этого ни в коей мере не пострадала.


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (21 Авг 2022)

Вот я тоже думал, что за раскладка слева. А справа обычный итальянский С.


----------



## kep (8 Сен 2022)

Ремонт Ноутбуков написал(а):


> Кстати зачётный синтезатор и реально на нём играть удобнее тем кто умеет.


И умеют некоторые


----------



## globus (8 Сен 2022)

А как называется кнопочная дуделка?


----------



## kep (8 Сен 2022)

globus написал(а):


> А как называется кнопочная дуделка?


Сопилка?


----------



## globus (9 Сен 2022)

По-нашему пусть будет баянина))


----------



## Mikhael Shur (4 Дек 2022)

Было бы интересно узнать, на какой системе остановил выбор автор темы и какой инструмент приобрел? 
К вопросу выбора. Я имел счастье держать в руках три основных системы - гриф В (родная любимая "русская" выборка"), гриф С (любимая в Европе, особенно в Италии и Франции) и квинтовая выборка (имеет несколько названий, закрепившихся в разных странах, играют в основном Австрийцы, Немцы и реже Американцы.).
Из плюсов:
1. Наш классический гриф В хорош по умолчанию, поскольку впитан с "молоком преподавателя". Когда учились - и не знали, что другие варианты бывают. 
2. Гриф С - безусловно удобен на кнопочных инструментах, имеющих аналогичную раскладку и на правой клавиатуре. Одинаковые клавиатуры под обеими руками. Особый плюс, на мой субъективный взгляд, это более естественное положение кисти правой руки, чем на грифе В, что как мне кажется, упрощает освоение виртуозной техники. Недостаток - низкие звуки находятся сверху, как в правой, так и в левой, что создает определенные неудобства в меховедении, особенно при исполнении приемов (рикошеты, тремоло и тд). 
3. Квинтовая выборка удобна только на интуитивном уровне, поскольку сохраняет аппликатуру гаммы на готовых рядах. Легко освоить. Недостаток - крайняя сложность в исполнении пассажей, особенно в гаммообразном и хроматическом движении. Считается, что квинтовая выборка не приспособлена для виртуозных произведений. Я слышал Токкату и Фугу d-moll Баха на этом инструменте и еще несколько полифонических произведений - впечатление осталось самым приятным. Квинтовую выборку можно встретить на американских инструментах Титано и немецких Хонер.


----------



## kep (4 Дек 2022)

Для полноты картины: есть еще поперечная раскладка Moschino с расположением низких звуков внизу как у грифа B. Видимо, самая продвинутая выборная раскладка, позволяет с одинаковой легкостью играть все виды гамм, арпеджио и аккордов. 

Ее самый большой популяризатор - Джорж Секор (к сожалению, скончавшийся в 2020) брался обучить основам игры на Moschino за одно занятие - и получалось.











Предвосхищая вопрос: классическая Moschino - 8-рядная, но прекрасно вписывается в обычную 6-рядку.


----------



## Mikhael Shur (5 Дек 2022)

kep написал(а):


> Для полноты картины: есть еще поперечная раскладка Moschino с расположением низких звуков внизу как у грифа B. Видимо, самая продвинутая выборная раскладка, позволяет с одинаковой легкостью играть все виды гамм, арпеджио и аккордов.
> Посмотреть вложение 15027
> Предвосхищая вопрос: классическая Moschino - 8-рядная, но прекрасно вписывается в обычную 6-рядку.


Эта система довольно известна в мире. Играют на ней и итальянцы и американцы. Пиджини устанавливает восьмирядную на модель Нова.
То, что она встаёт на шестирядную клавиатуру вполне естественно. Сохраняется движение по хроматизму, просто не по трём основным рядам, а по четырем. Я на ней никогда не играл, но судя по раскладке должно быть довольно удобно.
А как располагается готовая клавиатура в этой системе при восьми рядах? Или она вообще не предусмотрена?


----------



## kep (5 Дек 2022)

Mikhael Shur написал(а):


> А как располагается готовая клавиатура в этой системе при восьми рядах? Или она вообще не предусмотрена?


Никак, готово-выборной клавиатуры в этой раскладке нет.


----------



## Mikhael Shur (5 Дек 2022)

kep написал(а):


> Никак, готово-выборной клавиатуры в этой раскладке нет.


Не удобно. Как эстраду играть? Получается чисто академический инструмент.


----------



## kep (5 Дек 2022)

Mikhael Shur написал(а):


> Не удобно. Как эстраду играть? Получается чисто академический инструмент.


Ну, на этот счет у Джоржа есть такое издевательство: сыграть эстраду на детском аккордеоне.


----------



## Mikhael Shur (5 Дек 2022)

kep, с другой стороны у - эстрадных пианистов нет "готовых" аккордов. Живут же как-то. Любопытная система. Хотелось бы подержать в руках.


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (5 Дек 2022)

Mikhael Shur написал(а):


> Живут же как-то.


Именно поэтому пианисты ненавидят вообще всех людей и особенно коллег по ансамблю.  ( Если верить ютуб каналу Страдивали)


----------



## kep (5 Дек 2022)

Mikhael Shur написал(а):


> kep, с другой стороны у - эстрадных пианистов нет "готовых" аккордов. Живут же как-то.


А на готовой левой, страделле, как живут-то! Практически любые аккорды на страделле берутся. 
А у меня есть собственный заскок: мне страшно нравится французская система 3х3: 3 басовых ряда и 3 аккорда (без уменьшенного септаккорда). Если научиться, то играть на басах можно почти как на выборке (за исключением ограничения в одну октаву).


----------



## Mikhael Shur (6 Дек 2022)

kep написал(а):


> А на готовой левой, страделле, как живут-то! Практически любые аккорды на страделле берутся.
> А у меня есть собственный заскок: мне страшно нравится французская система 3х3: 3 басовых ряда и 3 аккорда (без уменьшенного септаккорда). Если научиться, то играть на басах можно почти как на выборке (за исключением ограничения в одну октаву).


еще есть балканская семирядная. три ряда басов и четыре ряда аккордов.


----------



## globus (6 Дек 2022)

kep написал(а):


> французская система 3х3: 3 басовых ряда и 3 аккорда


Это случайно не такая:
Кстати, тоже Мирек сообщает.



Mikhael Shur написал(а):


> еще есть балканская семирядная. три ряда басов и четыре ряда аккордов.


Ну если не французская, то точно балканская))


----------



## Mikhael Shur (6 Дек 2022)

globus написал(а):


> Это случайно не такая:Посмотреть вложение 15051
> Кстати, тоже Мирек сообщает.
> Ну если не французская, то точно балканская))


Я не знаю как выглядит французская раскладка с тремя рядами басов, возможно на вашей иллюстрации именно она. Но балканская раскладка выглядит несколько иначе. Второй вспомогательный ряд содержит терцию к первому вспомогательному. Основной ряд - ДО, вспомогательный - Ми, второй вспомогательный - Соль.
Безгранично уважаю Мирека, но ссылаться на его работы нужно с определенными оговорками - большинство публикаций содержит много неточностей и устаревших сведений.


----------



## kep (6 Дек 2022)

Давайте, я здесь выложу все раскладки из документации по Роландам. Интересующие нас - в файле Stradella.pdf и Мирек вполне аккуратно воспроизвел французскую раскладку "3 Bass rows A". Она удобна тем, что аппликатура минорных гамм такая же, как мажорных, только через ряд.


----------



## kep (7 Дек 2022)

У нас была очень хорошая дискуссия, что можно делать на готовой клавиатуре:

Левая клавиатура: сложные аккорды


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (7 Дек 2022)

Из профессиональных музыкантов нет проблем с апликатурой только у шарманщиков. Стандартная левая клавиатура оптимизирована, чтоб играть с простым аккомпанементом типа бас+аккорд было легко и удобно в большинстве случаев. А уж дальше композиторы могут навертеть много чего. Всёж таки это "народный" инструмент. А в русской народной музыке наворотов довольно мало в левой руке. А когда был маленьким вообще вместо септаккордов мажорными обходился. Поэтому любая выборка оптимизируется под конкретную музыку и для другой она может быть неудобна.


----------



## kep (7 Дек 2022)

Ремонт Ноутбуков написал(а):


> Стандартная левая клавиатура оптимизирована, чтоб играть с простым аккомпанементом типа бас+аккорд было легко и удобно в большинстве случаев.


Гениальный в своей простоте принцип Страделлы заключается в том, что при нажатии двух аккордов совпадающие звуки игнорируются, поэтому можно комбинировать аккорды. Ну и добавлять басы, разумеется.


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (22 Дек 2022)

Здравствуйте, друзья.
Разрешите поделиться своим мнением.
Одним из преимуществ русской раскладки В-гриф можно считать преимущественное строение бассо-аккордового аккомпанемента. Чаще всего бас звучит единовременно в начале такта, а аккомпанемент занимает все остальное место. Получается на один звук баса приходится несколько звуков аккомпанемента. Таким образом, больше нагрузки при исполнении аккомпанемента приходится на более сильные пальцы - 2ой, 3ий.


----------



## kep (22 Дек 2022)

Игорь Гребёнкин написал(а):


> Здравствуйте, друзья.
> Разрешите поделиться своим мнением.
> Одним из преимуществ русской раскладки В-гриф можно считать преимущественное строение бассо-аккордового аккомпанемента. Чаще всего бас звучит единовременно в начале такта, а аккомпанемент занимает все остальное место. Получается на один звук баса приходится несколько звуков аккомпанемента. Таким образом, нагрузка при исполнении аккомпанемента приходится на более сильные пальцы - 2ой, 3ий.


Игорь, а для C-грифа это по-другому?


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (22 Дек 2022)

kep написал(а):


> Игорь, а для C-грифа это по-другому?


В С-грифе басы располагаются наверху, высокие звуки внизу, также как и в правом полукорпусе. Соответственно для игры баса используются 2 либо 3 пальцы, а для аккомпанемента более слабые 5, 4ые пальцы


----------



## kep (22 Дек 2022)

Игорь Гребёнкин написал(а):


> В С-грифе басы располагаются наверху, высокие звуки внизу, также как и в правом полукорпусе. Соответственно для игры баса используются 2 либо 3 пальцы, а для аккомпанемента более слабые 5, 4ые пальцы


Понял, спасибо. А большой палец не участвует? Не та же ли с ним ситуация, что со старой четырехпалой школой игры на баяне?


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (22 Дек 2022)

kep написал(а):


> Понял, спасибо. А большой палец не участвует? Не та же ли с ним ситуация, что со старой четырехпалой школой игры на баяне?


Большой палец при игре на левом полукорпусе участвует, но используется в основном на 1ом ряду выборки (он же ряд уменьшённых аккордов на готовой клавиатуре). Использовать большой палец далее первого ряда затруднительно.
И да, большой палец используется фрагментарно, например при исполнении аккордов в широком расположении, при медленной или средней скорости движения.


----------



## kep (22 Дек 2022)

Игорь Гребёнкин написал(а):


> Использовать большой палец далее первого ряда затруднительно.


Вот где Кравцовская клавиатура выигрывает: там два ряда заглублены под большой палец.


----------



## kep (29 Дек 2022)

К слову: басовые ряды Страделлы можно использовать и на такие 200%:


----------

